# Frequent blowing up of SMPS



## satyatheunfair (May 12, 2010)

i am having.... 
foxconn 45cmx series motherboard
pentium D 2.8Ghz processor
with 2gb ram
2 hdd........ one of 160 gb & other of 320gb intalled(wd)
1 sata sony dvd ram.
& A 450 WATT frontech SMPS installed
I recently purchased a ATI 4770 graphics card
i played Command & Conquer 4 with normal graphics........ it run well.....
but when i switched to ultra graphics my SMPS blew up...
my vendor gave me an other 500 watt frontech SMPS i used it for net surfing at night.. it worked well.... but when next morning i played the game again my smps blew up again..........
now my vendor says that there is a high wattage consumption in your grapics card...... so the SMPS are not supported....
now someone please tell me what to do now............

is the vendor telling true or making a fool of me.......

now he asks me to buy another SMPS costing near about Rs.4000/-
will it be working???


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2010)

R u insane, no local SMPS are able to power an HD 4770 card. You are very lucky that ur system is intact. You have to buy a premium SMPS for it. So go for *FSP Saga II 500 Watts @ 2.9k* or *Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k.
*The local SMPS are marked as 500W are actually deliver less than the half of the mentioned power.Your case, when you starts to play games, the consumption suddenly increases, resulting the explosion of your SMPS.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 12, 2010)

buy a corsair VX450 smps/PSU (has 5 yr warranty) for around 3.9~4k and you will be having peace of mind. local cheap PSUs don't have good quality components and can't supply proper current to discrete graphics cards esp. modern ones. 

other PSUs that can be considered: Seasonic 430W, FSP Blue Storm Pro 400W

_


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2010)

@satyatheunfair LOL..!! Enjoy for being so lucky dude  The same incident constantly giving you chance. Enjoy that your proccy, mobo, gfx crd is intact. No one gets even one chance. Change your SMPS. Go for anyone you like from avobe two suggestions dude. And if I'm not wrong you are even running your pc with a replaced frontech smps. If so, immidiatete turn off your pc and take out the gfx crd. Install it again after you buy a good SMPS. You may not get another chance 

Take it seriously


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

Cilus said:


> R u insane, no local SMPS are able to power an HD 4770 card. You are very lucky that ur system is intact. You have to buy a premium SMPS for it. So go for *FSP Saga II 500 Watts @ 2.9k* or *Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k.
> *The local SMPS are marked as 500W are actually deliver less than the half of the mentioned power.Your case, when you starts to play games, the consumption suddenly increases, resulting the explosion of your SMPS.



yup. Gigabyte 460W or FSP 400W. anyone will be able handle that GPU with a descent system.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @satyatheunfair LOL..!! Enjoy for being so lucky dude  The same incident constantly giving you chance. Enjoy that your proccy, mobo, gfx crd is intact. No one gets even one chance. Change your SMPS. Go for anyone you like from avobe two suggestions dude. And if I'm not wrong you are even running your pc with a replaced frontech smps. If so, immidiatete turn off your pc and take out the gfx crd. Install it again after you buy a good SMPS. You may not get another chance
> 
> Take it seriously



yup. he got 2 chances. others gets 0. man, HD4770 & Frontech PSU. these kind of explosive ideas are quite useful for the war lovers


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ythese kind of explosive ideas are quite useful for the war lovers


  ROFL


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 12, 2010)

A funny incident i would like to say. which was originally said by my vendor while he was selling 500 WATT frontech SMPS to me......

He said that..... I HAVE SOLD 500W FRONTECH SMPS WITH NVIDIA 9600GT...& is working well.

pls tell me ... was he TRUE??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2010)

Well......may he saw 9600GT working well with Frontech SMPS for some few hours. May be it've blown up in a day or so.

LOL. Frontech 500W SMPS has 15A in +12V1 and 16A in +12V2. Even 9500GT requires 19A in +12V. Forget about 9600GT


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

satyatheunfair said:


> A funny incident i would like to say. which was originally said by my vendor while he was selling 500 WATT frontech SMPS to me......
> 
> He said that..... I HAVE SOLD 500W FRONTECH SMPS WITH NVIDIA 9600GT...& is working well.
> 
> pls tell me ... was he TRUE??



true. my friend using a Zotac 9600GT 512Mb with a iBall (400W) or maybe frontech (500W) smps. he been using it for past 1.5year without blowing up. he a Nvidia fanboy & hardly takes anyones advice, so not asked him change his PSU but i2 was surprised when heard he using his pc with such a PSU. 1 thing i not able get is, iBall or frontech PSU doesn't have any 6V rail. how does the 9600GT get external power?


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 12, 2010)

What will happen if i plug my gfx crd without the external power supply..... will it work.... or.......... BOOM


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well......may he saw 9600GT working well with Frontech SMPS for some few hours. May be it've blown up in a day or so.
> 
> LOL. Frontech 500W SMPS has 15A in +12V1 and 16A in +12V2. Even 9500GT requires 19A in +12V. Forget about 9600GT



yes thats a very good possibility. the vendor send the cpu to the customer & after he starts Crysis at home................................ *BOOM*. pc khatam, game khatam


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2010)

Well.....Theoritically and Practially it should not work. But luck may work sometimes. Now it's up to you, u wanna try your luck or be on a safe side


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 12, 2010)

acctually my friend bought a 9800gtx .. but after purchassing he found that his LENOVO smps wattage was of only 350W.
he simply didn't gave ext. power supply.... and still he able to play for last 5-6 months.........HOW?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes thats a very good possibility. the vendor send the cpu to the customer & after he starts Crysis at home................................ *BOOM*. pc khatam, game khatam



I loved the line "pc khatam, game khatam"  

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------




satyatheunfair said:


> acctually my friend bought a 9800gtx .. but after purchassing he found that his LENOVO smps wattage was of only 350W.
> he simply didn't gave ext. power supply.... and still he able to play for last 5-6 months.........HOW?


  Lenevo PSU??? 

Hearing it for 1st time. Any idea sam???

I only knew Lenevo makes lappy's. When did they start making PSU's too??


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

satyatheunfair said:


> What will happen if i plug my gfx crd without the external power supply..... will it work.... or.......... BOOM



most probably the graphics card won't run. or even if it do runs, will go bad. won't go booming, but fuss


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 12, 2010)

i doesn't mean lenovo smps...........but the smps supplied by the branded lenovo desktops


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2010)

Ohhhh.......so do you know the brand and wattage of that SMPS??

It's not necessary that branded PC's wont bundle a good SMPS.

But 9800gtx on 350W PSU that even w/o external pwr supply luks wired. It should've BOOM'ed or FUSS'ed. Are you sure?? Does he plays at highest possible settings continuously??

If yes.......luks like u and ur friends came with inborn luck


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

satyatheunfair said:


> acctually my friend bought a 9800gtx .. but after purchassing he found that his LENOVO smps wattage was of only 350W.
> he simply didn't gave ext. power supply.... and still he able to play for last 5-6 months.........HOW?



yes. all branded PC comes with PSU enough to handle that pc's components. try OC or simply add a tv tuner card or so & it'll go up. 

1 news: Dell have made the XPS line of desktop more like multimedia PC now & ships with i5 + H57 + GT240. powered by 350W PSU. they do offer a GTX260. but the funny part is they won't allow change of PSU. are they insane? they asking run a GTX260,,,,, on a 350W. even if its efficiency is 100%, i'll not run a GTX260 or even a GTS250 on a 350W. nope.

source: Fudzilla.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I loved the line "pc khatam, game khatam"



just came to my mind when thinking about the fate of the PC. and so the gamer.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Lenevo PSU???
> 
> Hearing it for 1st time. Any idea sam???



my mouth is still open. a 9800GTX without external power? asigh. someone call him man. TDF is becoming more & more indigestible nowadays. all sort of weird facts coming.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I only knew Lenevo makes lappy's. When did they start making PSU's too??



they don't. they simply buy OEM PSU & replace the sticker. say Forton or Seasonic PSU. of 80% efficiency but 350W. so they save lots of money there.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2010)

As I said before......If all these are true.....I must say by listening to your and your friend's cases it seems that you and your friends came with inborn LUCK 

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> asigh. someone call him man. TDF is becoming more & more indigestible nowadays. all sort of weird facts coming.



Ya...!! Call them yaar. BTW report all these issues to other tech forums and news. TDF will became more famous. And specially your friend. Chances are he'll get thousands of awards for running 9800gtx in 350W (bundled)PSU w/o any external pwr supply continuously.


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 12, 2010)

i am not sure about the full graphics........ but sure that high gfx req games are easily played........... dont know wether he changes the settings or not......!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------

where as his window rating saya 6.5 too


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 12, 2010)

wow....u are damn lucky indeed....my graphics card blew up because of this...get a good power supply dude...


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 12, 2010)

i dont know about my luck but sure about my friend that he is really a verry lucky person in the world


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 12, 2010)

Only one statement : YOU ALL ARE LUCKY


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 12, 2010)

but somewere unlucky too!!!!!!!!!!
actually the past year was unlucky for us booth too......


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ohhhh.......so do you know the brand and wattage of that SMPS??
> 
> It's not necessary that branded PC's wont bundle a good SMPS.



as far as i heard, almost all branded PC with low end or no graphics card comes mainly with 350W. looks like they got common supplier.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> But 9800gtx on 350W PSU that even w/o external pwr supply luks wired. It should've BOOM'ed or FUSS'ed. Are you sure?? Does he plays at highest possible settings continuously??
> 
> If yes.......luks like u and ur friends came with inborn luck



it doesn't matter. high or low resolution. that graphics card will kick any desi PSU's a**. however without external power? its like running a GTS250 without any external power. how did his card survived so long? its VRM, memory chips, caps, etc. all should have failed one by one. 

i m more curious to know how this happens than my 4th sem results 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Ya...!! Call them yaar. BTW report all these issues to other tech forums and news. TDF will became more famous. And specially your friend. Chances are he'll get thousands of awards for running 9800gtx in 350W (bundled)PSU w/o any external pwr supply continuously.



well i only online here. i don't sit in any other forum. TDF suites me & my style best. 

yes, his friend ( & OP maybe too) will become overnite hero & TDF the platform again (after resolving TopGear's monitor issue).


----------



## asingh (May 12, 2010)

*@OP:*
Good to hear, that your friend managed to run his 9800GT on a 350W PSU. Rest assured you have had some bad experiences regarding PSUs. Do what all are advising you here, and try not to mimic/replicate stunts which others have pulled off. Get a decent PSU, you should be fine. Enjoy the accelerator, it is great. Best of luck. Go for a minimal 450W PSU, which is branded. Let us know if you are interested, we can advice. Speculation leads to just bandwidth wastage.


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 12, 2010)

its true that branded companies give 350w with no pciexp slots........
my friend upgraded the comp........ie mother board, ram, hdd etc.......
but was unable to change the SMPS because the smps was some thing unique power socket to connect the tft monitor..........
so if he had changed the smps ...then.. he would had to change the monitor too ............ so he didn't change the smps.......


----------



## mavihs (May 12, 2010)

^^ WTF! :O :O :O
@satyatheunfair
where do you live? Also which SMPS is your vendor asking you to buy? & do you have a spike buster or UPS connected to you system?


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2010)

satyatheunfair said:


> its true that branded companies give 350w with no pciexp slots........
> my friend upgraded the comp........ie mother board, ram, hdd etc.......
> *but was unable to change the SMPS because the smps was some thing unique power socket to connect the tft monitor..........*
> so if he had changed the smps ...then.. he would had to change the monitor too ............ so he didn't change the smps.......



mhm. a little more proper english will be highly appreciated. how the hell can PSU & monitor be connected? monitor gets power differently & PSU differently. 

not able get anything except slight headache


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 13, 2010)

i live in ranchi....
i dont know about the company......... but vendor told me that it will cost near about Rs.4000/-
yes i have both spike buster & ups installed......... but a case is there that there is no battery back up,,,,,, system goes of when light fluctuates....!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 13-05-2010 at 12:04 AM ---------- Previous post was 12-05-2010 at 11:57 PM ----------

ahhhhhh. now this time i'm right......
the whole system was a branded box pack.......
and thus the monitor was gettin power supply from the smps only,,,,,
and it's also a fact that we (either u or i or else) can't use that montor without that particular smps..........
if the smps is gone .... the monitor is also gone............


----------



## mavihs (May 13, 2010)

> i live in ranchi....


sad....i wanted to meet your friend!


> i dont know about the company......... but vendor told me that it will cost near about Rs.4000/-


you should enquir about that!


> yes i have both spike buster & ups installed......... but a case is there that there is no battery back up,,,,,, system goes of when light fluctuates....!!!!!!!!!!!


if you have a spike buster then the voltage wasn't the probs!



> and it's also a fact that we (either u or i or else) can't use that montor without that particular smps..........
> if the smps is gone .... the monitor is also gone............


is it a CRT monitor? also is the monitor power connector a 3 pin connector?


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2010)

*@satyatheunfair*:
Yes you are correct. SMPS/and monitor connectivity of that type *did* exist. I had a system like that once. The monitor (probably a CRT) take the power from the SMPS. The connecting cable is like this. Where the male (silver pins), goes into the SMPS, and the other side connects to the monitor. SMPSs' of this type had two points at the back. One was for the electrical input, and one was to provide output to the monitor, using the type of cable I have shown.

Do you also need this type of design..??


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 13, 2010)

no it is a tft

And for u just 1 line ..........LIFE is LONG & we will surelly meet 1 day FRIEND


----------



## coderunknown (May 13, 2010)

asigh said:


> *@satyatheunfair*:
> Yes you are correct. SMPS/and monitor connectivity of that type *did* exist. I had a system like that once. The monitor (probably a CRT) take the power from the SMPS. The connecting cable is like this. Where the male (silver pins), goes into the SMPS, and the other side connects to the monitor. SMPSs' of this type had two points at the back. One was for the electrical input, and one was to provide output to the monitor, using the type of cable I have shown.
> 
> Do you also need this type of design..??



than the PSU must be a good one. cause the CPU as well as the monitor drawing power from the PSU. i using a bad PSU. a iBall 400W to power my half dead pc. and it got the same type of points too. 2 points. 1 for the power in & 2nd is not in use.


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 13, 2010)

na its a simple one

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------

may be that it is a good one but the fact is that it is 350w and the system is running 9800gtx without ext power......
fact........... no extra sata power cable was supplied by the smps that even an other hdd can be added........
my friend got to buy an ext 500gb segate hdd


----------



## ajai5777 (May 13, 2010)

I had been running My old p4 3ghz in a frontech 400W for 5yrs.I have run 9500GT in that rig with the same SMPS for 1year.My current rig was run in a zebronics 450W for 3 months.A HD 5670 was run in that rig for 1 month in that local SMPS.
                  From my experience I'll say Local SMPS rocks!!.Anyway I have changed my PSU to Zebronics Pro 500 in order to change my mother board and to add an HDD.


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 13, 2010)

local smps were rocking 2 years back............. but now they are simply a mess


----------



## asingh (May 13, 2010)

*@OP:*
The 9800GT requires 2x PEG 6 pin connectors. I am not sure, how the card is running with NO external connectors from the SMPS. Either you are not sure of your friends configuration, or he does not have a 9800GTX, or he does not game [stress] the GPU, so it is running on the 75W via the PCI.E bridge. 

*Ajai:*
Please do not justify using local SMPS for GPUs. The GPU you have, hardly consumes power. It will hardly go beyond 75W. The 9800GTX is much beyond this. It will clearly mislead people here. Put a 4870 or GTX280 in there,  and the smoke rise within 5 minutes. 

This thread is quite pointless. The OP is not taking any advice, nor providing any value addition. Instead we are speculating/arguing about how the OPs friend is running a 9800GTX with external connectors on a local PSU. Not possible. If you want to hear a yes from us. *YES, PLEASE RUN YOUR GPU ON A LOCAL PSU*. We are waiting here, when you come back with problems regarding your system OR will guide you to purchase new parts once the local psu fails -- and takes out other components.

Am done here.


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 13, 2010)

if u think so that i'm lying then ...... i'm verry sorry to u...
but i'm 100% sure for what i said earlier......

but it true too that i was wrong some were in my knowledge....
i said that he is using 9800gtx.... but he is actually using 9600gt
i said that he is using 350w smps....but actual is 300w { manufactured by- delta electronics incorporation ..... model no- DPS-300
TB A}
now these facts are 100% true by my knowledge..........
and i dont know what do u think about it.......
and also i wana tell u that HE IS A TRUE GAMER.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 13, 2010)

Well.....I'd like to add one thing. Members are here for providing solutions and suggestions. It's up to us that whether we'll listen to them or not.

@OP The problem you posted to us, we've posted the solution and suggestion too. Now it's really up to you what you want to do. Don't take it hardly. If you're happy with local PSU then go ahed. Ignore us. It it runs ok...tats it...!! But remember not to come back and blame us for providing bad/vogus suggestions if your pc blows up.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 13, 2010)

Its pretty much a known fact that SMPS are probably the most undervalued component of the PC. Although you might get away with one or two occurrences, it doesn't mean that a local SMPS provides similar results as a quality SMPS does. 

Recently after checking for a good SMPS (My thread should still be in one of the sections) I did a little research by myself to understand what really is the difference between a quality SMPS and a local one and found quite a few amazing ones.   

Just google it out and you will see what I'm talking about also you can find a review of one or two quality power supplies in Digit if you have the old magazines and can see several points being emphasized on. 

If you want to risk it sure, knock yourself out but I can only recommend you to be rather safe than sorry. Also if the price is a concern then here's some food for thought. Considering that all the components which becomes outdated the only piece that isn't going to change fast is your power supply. So my recommendation would be not to be shy to sink some money in it. But again that's my personal opinion take it as you wish.


----------



## satyatheunfair (May 13, 2010)

no dude .......... your ............ suggestions are the best and i have decided to buy a FSP Saga II 500 Watts ........N.........thats final from my side...............

IF no FSP Saga II 500 Watts ......then no HD4770..........& no game till that date

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------

but i wana know 1 thing more that....... as my cofiguration........
*foxconn 45cmx series motherboard*
*pentium D 2.8Ghz processor*
*with 2gb ram*
*2 hdd........ one of 160 gb & other of 320gb intalled(wd)*
*1 sata sony dvd ram.*
*ATI HD 4770 graphics card*
will 500watt will be suffecient........OR.......... more wattage will be required..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 13, 2010)

^^Well dude Watt do matters but the amp. on voltage rails matter more than it. Specially the amp on +12V rail.

FSP SagaII 500W will be enough for you with more upgrades


----------

